# Pics of SLO Goldens in the Park



## Claire's Friend

I didn't get very many pics because I was running around , doing stuff but here are mine. I am sure there will be lots more to follow. We had a blast, a lifetime memory! Hopefully this is just the beginning for lots more time shared with these people and doggies. :
Jordan met a 3 legged doggie she was just sure was Tuff, but he was Tripawed, Tuff''s cyber twin !!!


----------



## OutWest

It looks like a grand time and I'm so sorry I couldn't get to it. Maybe next year!


----------



## goldenca

Great pictures! Ticket and I had lots of fun meeting all the members from the forum who went and all the goldens there. We even met an adorable 4/5 month old golden puppy named Claire. It was a beautiful day.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am glad you had good time, thanks for sharing it with us. That's how we, golden lovers, imagine heaven.


----------



## Vhuynh2

Wow.. So many beautiful dogs!! It looks like it was a lot of fun.. Wish I could have gone. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Claire's Friend

Vhuynh2 said:


> Wow.. So many beautiful dogs!! It looks like it was a lot of fun.. Wish I could have gone.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Next year !!!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Thank you Susan Marie...wonderful shots one and all!

Perhaps you could identify owners & pups in this picture left to right? Inquiring minds need to know...:wave:

Pete & Woody


----------



## TheZ's

That looks like it was a lot of fun!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures of all the beautiful goldens.

Looks like so much fun. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Thank you Susan Marie...wonderful shots one and all!
> 
> Perhaps you could identify owners & pups in this picture left to right? Inquiring minds need to know...:wave:
> 
> Pete & Woody


Well, the guy in the blue tee-shirt kneeling in front is my husband, Josh Schimel. The dog with the silly grin is Maddie. I'm to the right standing with the turquoise shirt and black pants.


----------



## TheZ's

And I want to know which dog recognizes the commands on the cue cards???


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

TheZ's said:


> And I want to know which dog recognizes the commands on the cue cards???


Um, her name was Booker--truth telling time...she wasn't a pure golden, but a part golden, part unnamed to protect the innocent. She looked just like a golden only a bit smaller. No snarky comments you guys.


----------



## Claire's Friend

*Pete asked "Perhaps you could identify owners & pups in this picture left to right? Inquiring minds need to know...:wave:"
Joy and Ticket - GRF, Club Gold
SM and Jordan - GRF, Club Gold, Golden Mom's, K9ers, Claire's Friends
Max and Kathleen with Max - Golden Mom's , K9ers
Josh and Maddie - GRF
Kate with Maya and Zeva - Golden Moms and K9ers
Gwen (Maddie's Mom)-GRF
Cathy and Louie's butt :- Claire's Friend, Club Gold
Sue's arm and Honna -Golden Mom's


*


----------



## dborgers

All of your goldens looked so good decked out in their colorful bandanas.

A great looking crew you all made!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

Super shot of Maddie from the SLO event


----------



## goldenca

Gwen_Dandridge said:


> Um, her name was Booker--truth telling time...she wasn't a pure golden, but a part golden, part unnamed to protect the innocent. She looked just like a golden only a bit smaller. No snarky comments you guys.


Booker is a wonderful BOY almost-all-golden. His owner is Donna. If I hadn't seen it with my own eyes I would not have believed it but...YES...Booker can read.
He looked at each cue card and did what was written on it. He is, I believe, a reading therapy dog as well as best gentleman dog, too. The first time Ticket and I met Booker was at the Superbowl party back in Feb.


----------



## goldenca

OK, just drove back from SLO today and now I can post a few pictures of Goldens in the Park. The first one is of Jordan in her lime green chair. The second picture is of Max (it was his birthday) with Max's Mom in the chair behind Max and Josh seated with Maddie the dog lying down. 

All the dog's got a special homemade frosty paws cup after we sang Happy Birthday to Max. (Thanks S.M.)

Max's mom made our dogs a cute mini scrapbook journal with our dog's name on it. What a treasure! (See Claire's Friend's 1st post...I think it is the 2nd picture. And yes, that is Ticket in the 2nd picture with the mini journal and my hand.)


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Claire's Friend said:


> *Pete asked "Perhaps you could identify owners & pups in this picture left to right? Inquiring minds need to know...:wave:"
> Joy and Ticket - GRF, Club Gold
> SM and Jordan - GRF, Club Gold, Golden Mom's, K9ers, Claire's Friends
> Max and Kathleen with Max - Golden Mom's , K9ers
> Josh and Maddie - GRF
> Kate with Maya and Zeva - Golden Moms and K9ers
> Gwen (Maddie's Mom)-GRF
> Cathy and Louie's butt :- Claire's Friend, Club Gold
> Sue's arm and Honna -Golden Mom's
> 
> 
> *


Thank you Susan Marie...a good looking crew indeed.

Did you happen to meet any other GRF people there? I'll bet if you didn't you recruited a bunch.

Pete & Woody


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Very cool!! That would be so much fun for sure. The pictures of Jordan remind me so much of Maddie. One of her "things" is to get on chairs and of course, that golden smile. What a great day!


----------



## TheZ's

Gwen_Dandridge said:


> Um, her name was Booker--truth telling time...she wasn't a pure golden, but a part golden, part unnamed to protect the innocent. She looked just like a golden only a bit smaller. No snarky comments you guys.


No snarky comments from me but I can't let this one go. Part border collie? They're so smart. Or was it kind of like a magic trick . . . you think the dog is reading the card but they're actually responding to a hand signal?

eta: Just saw the additional comment that Booker was a reading therapy dog. I was actually thinking this would be a great trick for a therapy dog working in a read program. Anybody know how the dog was trained to this?


----------



## Claire's Friend

It's not a trick, he actually reads. He went through the Bergin program, there is a book:









I have read it and got the flash cards, but not gone any further. Seeing Booker in action has kind of remotivated me.
Booker is a ESA, a R.E.A.D. dog and a certified therapy dog through Delta. He is amazing. especially since he just turned 2 in June. He is a Comfort Golden with about 1/4 poodle in him.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

I have no idea how Booker was trained but I have heard over and over again that dogs are much more aware of movements, body posture, etc...than they are of sounds or voice commands.

More than likely it was the body movements that prompted Booker to do what the card read...but then again he did have some GR in him so maybe he really can read!

Pete & Woody

I stand corrected Susan Marie...I had no idea such a book existed...


----------



## Claire's Friend

More pics....


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

FeatherRiverSam said:


> I have no idea how Booker was trained but I have heard over and over again that dogs are much more aware of movements, body posture, etc...than they are of sounds or voice commands.
> 
> More than likely it was the body movements that prompted Booker to do what the card read...but then again he did have some GR in him so maybe he really can read!
> 
> Pete & Woody


Nope. I was there. The dog could read. Okay, it was a limited vocabulary, but he was reading it.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

TheZ's said:


> No snarky comments from me but I can't let this one go. Part border collie? They're so smart. Or was it kind of like a magic trick . . . you think the dog is reading the card but they're actually responding to a hand signal?
> 
> eta: Just saw the additional comment that Booker was a reading therapy dog. I was actually thinking this would be a great trick for a therapy dog working in a read program. Anybody know how the dog was trained to this?


Um...I believe it was poodle influenced. But seeing I got his gender wrong, I would wait for others to chime in.

Nope, not a magic trick! I have the book coming to my house. I need to see how hard it is to teach.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Gwen I know my dog reads me very well...there's no question about that..he's got me doing tricks right and left.

I wonder though if somebody else held up those same cards would Booker respond the same way?

I'm going to have to look into that book...I'm very intrigued.


Pete & Woody


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Gwen I know my dog reads me very well...there's no question about that..he's got me doing tricks right and left.
> 
> I wonder though if somebody else held up those same cards would Booker respond the same way?
> 
> I'm going to have to look into that book...I'm very intrigued.
> 
> 
> Pete & Woody


I do understand that, nevertheless, I was convinced.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Looks like a fantastic event. Glad to see some West coast GRFers getting together.


----------



## Claire's Friend

I think Booker would do it for me, I'll have Donna bring his cards next time we see them. I don't really think it would be that hard to teach, just lots of practice. Donna was a 3rd grade teacher, so I think that helps. He knows about 12 words at this point.
Jordan and Booker have been together since they were pups. We met at Puppy Kindergarten.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Claire's Friend said:


> I think Booker would do it for me, I'll have Donna bring his cards next time we see them. I don't really think it would be that hard to teach, just lots of practice. Donna was a 3rd grade teacher, so I think that helps. He knows about 12 words at this point.
> Jordan and Booker have been together since they were pups. We met at Puppy Kindergarten.


How much fun is that! They must have so much fun together Jordan & Booker. Loved the pictures of you and Jordan....you both seem to bring the happiness & joy out of each other and that's one solid combination.

~Pete & Woody~


----------



## TheZ's

Well I've checked out _Teach Your Dog to Read_ on Amazon and it does promise to show you how to teach your dog to recognize commands on cue cards. Apparently the card is shown simultaneously with a verbal command until the dog recognizes the pattern of characters on the card and can then do it with just the card. The book's a little expensive but I just might have to get it.


----------



## goldenca

TheZ's said:


> Well I've checked out _Teach Your Dog to Read_ on Amazon and it does promise to show you how to teach your dog to recognize commands on cue cards. Apparently the card is shown simultaneously with a verbal command until the dog recognizes the pattern of characters on the card and can then do it with just the card. The book's a little expensive but I just might have to get it.


I just bought the Kindle version for my iPad. It was only $8.99. I am reading it now.


----------



## Max's Dad

The Goldens in the Park was a great time. Met GoldenCA, Gwen_Dandridge and Claire's Friend. Plus, their dogs, Ticket, Maddie and Jordan, respectively.

Some 200+ Golden Retrievers in one place is a sight to behold. Many dogs wore the bandanas that were being sold for charity. Also, Leslie is wearing the event T-Shirt that was being sold by the organizers.

A special, big thank you to Claire's Friend for taking the time and effort to celebrate Max's 3rd birthday. She had cake, frozen dog treats, party favors and even a present for Max!  And he really loved the napkins.

Here are a few photos. The group photo shows, from left to right: Gwen with Maddie, GoldenCA with Ticket, Claire's Friend w/ Jordan and Max's Mom w/Max.

I took a couple of panorama shots of the big circle of owners/dogs who formed a ring for the games. Gives an idea of how many were there. At the same time there a lot roaming around and just hanging out.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Max's Dad said:


> The Goldens in the Park was a great time. Met GoldenCA, Gwen_Dandridge and Claire's Friend. Plus, their dogs, Ticket, Maddie and Jordan, respectively.
> 
> Some 200+ Golden Retrievers in one place is a sight to behold. Many dogs wore the bandanas that were being sold for charity. Also, Leslie is wearing the event T-Shirt that was being sold by the organizers.
> 
> A special, big thank you to Claire's Friend for taking the time and effort to celebrate Max's 3rd birthday. She had cake, frozen dog treats, party favors and even a present for Max!  And he really loved the napkins.
> 
> Here are a few photos. The group photo shows, from left to right: Gwen with Maddie, GoldenCA with Ticket, Claire's Friend w/ Jordan and Max's Mom w/Max.
> 
> I took a couple of panorama shots of the big circle of owners/dogs who formed a ring for the games. Gives an idea of how many were there. At the same time there a lot roaming around and just hanging out.


Great shots Dave...what can i say other than SOLID GOLD!

Pete & Woody


----------

